# [SOLVED] Yamaha SoftSynthesizer S-YXG50 Vista/7 Drivers ???



## ZeraX (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello !

i'm looking for these driver but i can't find.

anybody know where i can find Win vista and 7 
for Yamaha SoftSynthesizer S-YXG50 ?

the strange thing is it installed automatically under Vista and 7 RC build 7100.
but with this 7 it's don't detect any sound device (PCI & Built-in)
anyway i put this problem in WinVista\7 section.

but please help me
thank you in advance


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Yamaha SoftSynthesizer S-YXG50 Vista/7 Drivers ???*

That card is old, time to upgrade. It doesn't have Vista or 7 support.


----------



## ZeraX (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Yamaha SoftSynthesizer S-YXG50 Vista/7 Drivers ???*

damn!
okay if i removed it, will windows recognize my built-in Card ??? because currently it doesn't


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Yamaha SoftSynthesizer S-YXG50 Vista/7 Drivers ???*

It should already have recognized it. Is it enabled in the BIOS?


----------



## ZeraX (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Yamaha SoftSynthesizer S-YXG50 Vista/7 Drivers ???*

i looked for its settings in bios, but i coudn't find it.

i also, download the latest driver from VIA website but i unable to see sound devices.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Yamaha SoftSynthesizer S-YXG50 Vista/7 Drivers ???*

Depending on the motherboard/BIOS, it should be listed. Although they are generally listed by generic terms, such as "AC97 audio" or "HD audio".

Drivers won't help until it is enabled and/or recognized by Windows.


----------



## ZeraX (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Yamaha SoftSynthesizer S-YXG50 Vista/7 Drivers ???*



Dogg said:


> Depending on the motherboard/BIOS, it should be listed. Although they are generally listed by generic terms, such as "AC97 audio" or "HD audio".
> 
> Drivers won't help until it is enabled and/or recognized by Windows.


here what i did
i go to the MB website and download the Manual
then i found it.
and put it enable, windows recognize it and updates it's drivers.

thank you for your help


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Yamaha SoftSynthesizer S-YXG50 Vista/7 Drivers ???*

You're welcome.


----------

